# Release Cages - which of these?



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I have two cages to pick from for the release:
This one is a parrot cage. It does not touch the floor, but I thought it may be better for roosting at night. Compare size to the GSDs. Also this would not allow the birds to be really near the pigeons.
Also I've been offered a rabbit cage, about 1m x 0.3m according to the person who offered it. I think that one can be put on the floor to allow them to pick from the grass.
Which one is better for this case? I'm leaning towards the rabbit cage.


----------

